# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BSTPRO 4.02 Released

## hassan riach

*BSTPRO 4.02 Released*  Posted on الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Improved/Fixed* Changed XIAOMI Unlock module UI. Fixed XIAOMI/OPPO/VIVO some models flashing “Memory Error” bug.Fixed XIAOMI Redmi 1SW, OPPO X909T, OPPO X909 etc exception bug when unlocking.Fixed VIVO Y51 Fastboot erasing NVM bug.Fixed Language display bugs.Fixed other known bugs. *Added* Added Device Manager button, open Device Manager Window by one click Added *VIVO Y11 2019 (1906)* Flashing, Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, Factory Reseting, Factory Reseting without loss data, Partition tool for read/erase/write any specific partitions, baseband data backup/clear.Added *VIVO Z1 PRO* Flashing, Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, Factory Reseting, Factory Reseting without loss data, Partition tool for read/erase/write any specific partitions, baseband data backup/clear.Added *VIVO X710F* Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, Factory Reseting without loss data.Added *VIVO X710L* Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, Factory Reseting without loss data.Added *XIAOMI 2015211 MI Note 2 (DUAL LTE)* Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock).Added *XIAOMI 2016001 MI Max (DUAL LTE)* Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock).Added *XIAOMI 2016002 MI Max (DUOS LTE)* Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock).Added *XIAOMI 2016006 MI Max (DUAL LTE)* Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock).Added *XIAOMI 2016007 MI Max Prime (DUAL LTE)* Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock).Added *XIAOMI 2016080 MI MIX (DUAL LTE)* Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock).Added *XIAOMI MDE5 MI MIX 2 (DUAL LTE)* Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock).Added *XIAOMI MDT5 MI MIX 2 (DUAL LTE CHM)* Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock).

----------

